# Prince Naseem Hamed Career Recap



## Stuart (Nov 17, 2019)

Fan film by me. 

From some of the comments in other threads he doesn't seem too popular around here. 

To look at his record though he beat some pretty decent fighters, he didn't beat anyone in the P4P top 10 at the time of the fight but he did beat Kevin Kelley and Tom Johnston who would probably have been ranked in the 11-15 range P4P and Vuyani Bungu who would probably have been ranked about 16-20 P4P. 

He also had a very interesting style. 

How do you see him matching up with the great's from his era Marquez, Pacquiao and Morales and how do you see him matching up with Lomachenko?


----------



## jobo (Nov 17, 2019)

Stuart said:


> Fan film by me.
> 
> From some of the comments in other threads he doesn't seem too popular around here.
> 
> ...


 he was very unpopular with his own countrymen, people used to watch his fights hoping to see him get knocked over [ me included], which is in itself good marketing i suppose.

as to all time greats ... no he was a middlingly good boxer, that's it.  a lot of strutting about and posing doesn't make you an all time great. the people you mention would have just dismantled him in a round or three


----------



## Gweilo (Nov 17, 2019)

I think the problem with Nas,  he was a hard hitter, and a really good mover, proclaiming to be able to beat anyone in his division, I remember the cocky swagger, and the comments about knocking Barerra out, he came across a real p4p fighter who had his number, did he get back in the ring and try again? No, he ran away piled on the weight, and is rarely seen now days,  he was an exciting fighter, a good fighter, but not a great fighter, he should have stayed with Brendon Ingle,


----------



## Buka (Nov 17, 2019)

Haven't thought about him in a while. He was fun to watch, but all that talent, all that potential, in one hundred and thirty pounds of show-boat. The problem with showboating, besides that it usually catches up with you - is that while you're doing it you're throwing away the basics that got you there. It always seemed to me that he wanted to be more of a showman than a fighter. (more wishbone than backbone) But, again, fun to watch. He certainly wasn't boring.

If he ever fought Lomachenko, I think Lomachenko would have him for lunch.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 22, 2019)

Buka said:


> The problem with showboating, besides that it usually catches up with you - is that while you're doing it you're throwing away the basics that got you there



I agree with that bit, whilst him dropping his hands to his waist and doing the crazy things that he did made for a compelling spectacle it probably got him into bad habits against the elite. 

I don’t think he would have beaten Lomachenko but I do think he is a bit under rated now.


----------



## theboxer (Apr 5, 2020)

I remember watching him get his *** kicked by Marco Antonio Barrera. It was very satisfying. 
But I do have to give him credit for being quick slick in the ring with all of his odd body movements.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 5, 2020)

One thing you can say about him is I don’t think there was ever any suspicion that he was juicing before guys like Pacquiao took the athleticism to the next level.


----------



## kickillustrated (Apr 21, 2020)

I had a big grin on my face when Barrera took him apart. 
Nevertheless, he was a great fighter and showman.


----------

